# NEW Yak



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Look what I just got. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a Dagger. The local boat shop was having a sale. Got it for $600. They are usually approx $820. The boys will be happy. Just need to get a paddle now.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool,

Teach them the way, while there young!!! If only we had this option as kids?

Milt,


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Unfortunatly you would be hard pressed to teach my kids any *new *colourful language: roll:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good one Greg. Hope to see the boys outfishing you at Glenbawn


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking good. What are you going to catch out if first? Anything you are going to target before anything else?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice looking yak Greg, great price too.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Geg,

Well done mate. 600 bucks - bargain.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Onya Greg can't beat that for a price


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Great score Greg

How will you transport the 2 Yaks at once. I have that dilema and am currently tossing around a few options. I was going to incorporate a double decker type roof rack set up. :roll: cant make up my mind.

Again, nice score mate well done.

 fishing Russ


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

The boys made sure I had it out the afternoon I got it home and let the boys have a quick paddle before dark. My youngest woke me at 6am :shock: to take him out Saturday we hit the water at a very chilly 7.00am for a paddle.

Russ, where I live I just walk the yaks down the road so I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t usually have to worry about car topping, however on Sunday we planed to go down the road for a paddle but it was a bit blowy so I decided to put the yaks on the roof and head over the Wallarah creek. Both the P13 and the Drifter fitted side by side on the roof racks no problems. I just tied them strait down onto the flat bar. They didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t move and we have a good couple of hours exploring some of the creeks off the main creek. It was go paddel.

I dont get my first paddel in the new yak till sunday afternoon :roll:. Going to but a rod holder today ready to install this weekend.


----------

